# Liverpool, England



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Due to having cancelled my long-standing photobucket acount my older threads are now defunct, and the images unavailable to view; and so I have decided to compile this ultimate Liverpool collection in their place. It replaces my current photo thread, which I am in the process of deleting.

I understand that for many these photos will be familiar, and so I don't want anyone to feel obliged to like or to comment. My purpose, really, is to have a single point of reference for my now substantial collection of Liverpool photographs, which have been assembled over the last 10 years. Those of you have have grown to know me, will realise that I have this occasional need for re-invention.

Thanks to you all for your longstanding interest and support.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More to follow later......


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Great stuff: 👏


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

How did Liverpool develop the Beatles?!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Essteeliiii said:


> How did Liverpool develop the Beatles?!


I'm not sure what you mean? The actual band itself, or the touristic aspect?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely pictures as ever OpenlyJane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovely pictures ! Definitely one of my favourite English cities , superb architecture and lots of charisma… 

cheers , Steve


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

openlyJane said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? The actual band itself, or the touristic aspect?


Obviously the Band. Just curious if the environment had to do anything with it.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Essteeliiii said:


> Obviously the Band. Just curious if the environment had to do anything with it.


It wasn't that obvious - hence the request for clarification.
Lots of American music, plus various other trends and influences were coming in through the Port of Liverpool, including skiffle. The Beatles started out playing skiffle. Port cities tend to be quite open and mutable. Liverpool was, and remains, Britain's main west/Atlantic facing port, and the main point of departure for the New World for many emigrants, and arrival point for many immigrants.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

openlyJane said:


> It wasn't that obvious - hence the request for clarification.
> Lots of American music, plus various other trends and influences were coming in through the Port of Liverpool, including skiffle. The Beatles started out playing skiffle. Port cities tend to be quite open and mutable. Liverpool was, and remains, Britain's main west/Atlantic facing port, and the main point of departure for the New World for many emigrants, and arrival point for many immigrants.


I’ve never heard of skiffle before


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Essteeliiii said:


> I’ve never heard of skiffle before


*Skiffle* is a genre of folk music with influences from blues, jazz, and American folk music, generally performed with a mixture of manufactured and homemade or improvised instruments.It is likely *derived* from an American slang *word* from the 1920s meaning 'jazz music played with improvised instruments'. The *word skiffle* became popular in UK English around 1957.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Is it sexually liberal like costa rica?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I looooove the pic of the green gate - some really creative photography Jane, your style is evolving like a true artist


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, as always!

Post #162 is just wonderful!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, as always!
> 
> Post #162 is just wonderful!


Thank you! Here are some more recent photographs. I've been compiling a new set


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, dear Jane!
I love seeing your photos again.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Art!  The last two are my favorites


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to _Roman_ and _Gratteciel _for the nice comments, and to all who have looked in and liked.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, dear Jane!
I love that photography and painting look.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Autumn might sometimes be sad, but there are some bright colours and a peaceful atmosphere. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Liverpool


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Jane


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas *to you and your family, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Merry Christmas *to you and your family, Jane


And a Happy New Year to you, and all. 🥂


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more and Happy New Year, Jane


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Happy New Year, dear Jane! 🍸


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane and well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, as usual, Jane!


----------



## Bootle Sean (Mar 26, 2020)

Jane you have a real eye for detail in your photography and show my city off at it's ultimate best , to put a positive outlook on it for the rest of the world to view . As I'm on my travels again away from my city I have great pleasure in viewing your work which I'm sure takes a lot of time up in your personal life , it's people like you that shows the real spirit of Liverpool and what it can achieve . Always keep it up please it is very much appreciated


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bootle Sean said:


> Jane you have a real eye for detail in your photography and show my city off at it's ultimate best , to put a positive outlook on it for the rest of the world to view . As I'm on my travels again away from my city I have great pleasure in viewing your work which I'm sure takes a lot of time up in your personal life , it's people like you that shows the real spirit of Liverpool and what it can achieve . Always keep it up please it is very much appreciated


Thanks, Sean!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The lighthouse one is like 19th century romantic painting.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

GREAT to see that these gorgeous images have not been lost,either!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> GREAT to see that these gorgeous images have not been lost,either!


Thanks! Though do check in again, as all recent images, and those going forward, are new.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more and well done, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely compilation! How much would it have cost you to keep your Photobucket, by the way?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Lovely compilation! How much would it have cost you to keep your Photobucket, by the way?


I was paying about £90 per year. It was so unreliable, though.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Whaaaaat? As a user of Flickr since 2005, I'd recommend that. 
BTW, I will be starting a new degree up in Lancaster. Mostly online, but they encourage visits for consultations. Looks like Liverpool will get a visit soon!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Whaaaaat? As a user of Flickr since 2005, I'd recommend that.
> BTW, I will be starting a new degree up in Lancaster. Mostly online, but they encourage visits for consultations. Looks like Liverpool will get a visit soon!


Let me know if you'd like any advice or perhaps for me to show you around.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Dear Jane,

Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update dear Jane!
Double pleasure the always timely shots and the beautiful and original way of presenting them.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool once again


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------

